# Anyone with celiac or gluten problems?



## johnm (Jul 12, 2005)

Does anyone else here have celiac disease or a gluten allergy? How has it impacted your social life? I've always been something of a foodie but a few years ago I found out I had celiac disease. For anyone not familiar with it, celiac disease is an autoimmune disorder where the body reacts in countless fun ways with a gluten protein found in all foods containing wheat, rye, barley or oats. 

While my gluten free diet has me feeling better than I ever remembered possible, my social life has taken a turn for the worse. Most troubling is dining out. A broth rice or chicken is cooked in might have gluten. Sauces, gravies, and marinades might be thickened or flavored with things with gluten. I could ask the wait staff to check but I honestly don't trust the staff to recognize things on the label that are derivatives of wheat, rye, barley, or oats. I usually wind up looking for that american safety net found on nearly all menus, the steak and potato. While I love a good steak, this obviously takes a lot of the fun out of dining for a foodie.

Anyone else have this problem and how has it effected you?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a friend who has a very severe form of celiac disease. When a mistake in eating happens, her abdomen and legs swell up and are covered in a painful rash. She told me she has had success eating out at Thai places, PF Chang's, Outback Steaks and Mexican places that have corn tortillas.

Here's a link to search for restaurants in your area. https://glutenfreerestaurants.org/find.php


----------

